# CPC-A with 1+ year coding experience looking for full time coding position.



## beccadrees@yahoo.com (Oct 23, 2017)

My name is Rebecca Drees and I am looking for a a full time coding positon, remote or in the Lawrenceburg, Indiana area!




REBECCA
DREES
13700 Chesterville Road, Moores Hill, IN 47032 | (C) 5134986370 | BeccaDrees@yahoo.com



PROFESSIONAL SUMMARY

Motivated and dedicated medical coding specialist with 1+ year experience. Expertise in
ICD-9 and ICD-10, CPT, and HCPCS coding. Highly skilled in analyzing and validating patient
information, diagnoses, and billing data. Demonstrated leadership skills that enable the
processing of high volumes of patient information to achieve revenue generation goals.
SKILLS

ICD-10	Fast learner
CPT	Highly dependable
HCPCS	multi-tasking
Medical terminology	 education and certification
Insurance terminology HIPAA/Patient	attention to detail
confidentiality Data entry	 good communication
Data management	strong moral character
Electronic health records	sound technical skills
Microsoft Office systems (Word, Excel,	independent drive and focus
Office)
Medical billing and coding software
Medicare, Medicaid, and private insurance
claims
WORK HISTORY

JULY 2017-CURRENT
Certified Professional Coder | Medical Reimbursement inc. | Blue Ash, Ohio
Correctly coded 160+ E/M charts each 8 hour day, for the several different emergency
room departments. 

Correctly coded 350+ radiology charts each 8 hour day.
Correctly coded and billed medical claims for various hospital and nursing facilities.
Thoroughly researched newly identified diagnoses and/or medical procedures to expand
skills and knowledge.
Maintained updated knowledge of coding requirements, through continuing education
and certification renewal.
Assigned appropriate medical codes with a ninety eight percent accuracy rate.
Determined prior authorizations for medication and outpatient procedures.
Accurately selected the proper descriptive code when more than one anatomical location
was indicated.
Researched CPT and ICD-9 coding discrepancies for compliance and reimbursement
accuracy.
Maintained strict patient and physician confidentiality.
Actively maintained current working knowledge of CPT and ICD-10 coding principles,
government regulation, protocols and third party requirements regarding billing.
Performed billing and coding procedures for ambulance, emergency room, impatient and
outpatient services.
Reviewed and resolved claim issues captured in TES/CLAIMS edits and the clearing
house.
FEBRUARY 2016-JULY 2017
State Tested Nursing Aide | Covenant Village | Cincinnati, OH
Documentation and charting Behavioral observation
Grooming and bathing assistance
Physically fit and able to lift patients
Assessments and vitals
Helped patients tend to personal care, activities of daily living, ambulation, and
transfers/transport.
Reported findings or changes in physical, mental and emotional conditions to nursing
staff.
Trained new employees and maintained effective communication with other healthcare
employees.
Monitored vitals and weights as scheduled or ordered per nurse and doctor
Performed restorative programs per the Physical Therapists or Occupational Therapists
orders
Provided personal one-on-one time with residents
As needed, assisted residents with ADLs such as bed baths, dressing, cosmetic care, 

night assists, laundry and oral hygiene
Manually maintained daily log of activities per company's standards
With compassion, helped prepare meals, living quarters, cleanliness, and any other
projects given by patient.
JUNE 2014-FEBRUARY 2016
State Tested Nurse Aide | Bayley Place Community | Cincinnati, OH
Documentation and charting Behavioral observation
Grooming and bathing assistance
Physically fit and able to lift patients
Assessments and vitals
Helped patients tend to personal care, activities of daily living, ambulation, and
transfers/transport.
Reported findings or changes in physical, mental and emotional conditions to nursing
staff.
Trained new employees and maintained effective communication with other healthcare
employees.
Monitored vitals and weights as scheduled or ordered per nurse and doctor
Performed restorative programs per the Physical Therapists or Occupational Therapists
orders
Provided personal one-on-one time with residents
As needed, assisted residents with ADLs such as bed baths, dressing, cosmetic care,
night assists, laundry and oral hygiene
Manually maintained daily log of activities per company's standards
With compassion, helped prepare meals, living quarters, cleanliness, and any other
projects given by patient.
SEPTEMBER 2010-JUNE 2014
State Tested Nurse's Assistant/ Certified Nurse's Assistant | Sisters of Charity | Delhi, OH
Documentation and charting Behavioral observation
Grooming and bathing assistance
Physically fit and able to lift patients
Assessments and vitals
Helped patients tend to personal care, activities of daily living, ambulation, and
transfers/transport.
Reported findings or changes in physical, mental and emotional conditions to nursing
staff.
Trained new employees and maintained effective communication with other healthcare
employees.
Monitored vitals and weights as scheduled or ordered per nurse and doctor 

Performed restorative programs per the Physical Therapists or Occupational Therapists
orders
Provided personal one-on-one time with residents
As needed, assisted residents with ADLs such as bed baths, dressing, cosmetic care,
night assists, laundry and oral hygiene
Manually maintained daily log of activities per company's standards
With compassion, helped prepare meals, living quarters, cleanliness, and any other
projects given by patient.
EDUCATION

N/A: Medical coding and Billing
Penn foster
Course completed through distance learning program: 
Introduction to allied health
Law ethics and confidentiality in allied health
Medical Billing and Health Insurance
Medical office Procedures
Body Systems and medical terminology 1
Body Systems and Medical terminology 2
Electronic Medical Records
Pathology and pharmacology Basic medical coding using ICD- 9 and ICD-10
Intermediate medical coding
Advanced medical coding scenarios
CERTIFICATIONS

CPC-A


HOBBIES

Animal rescue
Repurposing furniture



REFERENCES 

Brandi Hisle, CPC
Medical Reimbursement Inc. 513-604-7118
Jennifer Kessen, LPN
Sisters of charity 513-502-5394
Katie Farrell, STNA
Children's 513-375-6775
Brooke Ingle, STNA
Bayley/ Trihealth 513-508-2852
Angel Lawhorn, LPN
Sisters of Charity 513-265-7080


----------



## mbaetz1@hotmail.com (Nov 2, 2017)

*1+ year coding?*

I really don't see how you're getting 1+ year coding experience when you have from July 2017 until now listed as your coding experience, and before that you were a nursing asst.   I think you are a bit stretching it to get a job, when actually you do have a job coding.  Don't understand where you are coming from.  I have been looking since June 2017 and no luck.   Great for you that you landed something , but let's not get greedy now.


----------

